# Using flash with LCD moniter flipped out



## photop (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello!  I am trying to do a flat lay and have flipped out the LCD monitor so I can see what I'm doing.  But now when I press the shutter button my off camera flashes won't fire.  I can't find anything in the instruction manual that addresses this.  I know it must be a simple solution.  Thanks!!


----------

